# Plastsol transfer tags



## WayneR. (Oct 27, 2009)

I was wondering if some people could post up pictures of there plastisol transferd tags so i could understand it, and i also i will probably use first-Edition and was wondering how i could gang the artwork to get maximum per sheet? thanks. and also the way to get different sizes on one sheet?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Eric's site will give you a general idea of concept Linty Fresh — Home

You first want to decide on the size of your labels. Knowing the size of the transfers you want made will also help you decide this.

For example, on their 12X12 sheets (roughly 11X11 print area) you could gang 50 2X1 inch sized labels. Some of the 50 would say small, some medium, etc.

If say 1/2 of the shirts you normally sell are size large, then half of your labels on that sheet should say large.

You would normally gang your labels in a grid pattern, leaving enough room between them so you can easily cut them apart with scissors.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

I actually just pressed this one.










These were ganged to fill up the sheet as splathead said.


----------



## PPop (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a question:

Can you "pre" label T-Shirts with the plastisol transfer, and then screen prit them, or do you have to print them 1st , then transfer?

Thank You.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PPop said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Can you "pre" label T-Shirts with the plastisol transfer, and then screen prit them, or do you have to print them 1st , then transfer?


Yes, you can transfer first, then silkscreen with no problem. 

But if you screen print first, then use transfers for the labels, make sure you cover your screen print with a teflon sheet or paper to prevent re-melted ink from damaging your shirt or press.


----------



## fatherstrange (Oct 19, 2009)

zeusprinting said:


> I actually just pressed this one.
> 
> *Pic*
> 
> These were ganged to fill up the sheet as splathead said.


That looks nice! Good work!!

Is this made with transfers you printed out yourself with a basic printer?

Do you know any good transfers and were to buy?


----------



## madmoto (Jun 23, 2009)

fatherstrange said:


> That looks nice! Good work!!
> 
> Is this made with transfers you printed out yourself with a basic printer?
> 
> Do you know any good transfers and were to buy?



X2

would you care to shed some more information on these?


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

madmoto said:


> would you care to shed some more information on these?


The are not inkjet transfers. They are screen printed onto transfer paper and then heat pressed when needed onto the shirt. We printed these, which we can do for you. But, there are also many other companies providing custom plastisol transfers (search the forum).


----------



## madmoto (Jun 23, 2009)

zeusprinting said:


> The are not inkjet transfers. They are screen printed onto transfer paper and then heat pressed when needed onto the shirt. We printed these, which we can do for you. But, there are also many other companies providing custom plastisol transfers (search the forum).



Could you pm me some pricing on having this done? 

Thanks


----------

